# Bootcamp est out (ou le mac)



## Azzedine (24 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques temps impossible de redémarrer mon mac sous windows avec Boot Camp, quand je démarre avec alt enfoncé et que je double clique sur la partition windows (que ce soit celle installée ou celle sur un DVD) le mac se fige, seule solution : forcer l'extinction en appuyant sur le bouton d'allumage et redémarrer.
Je n'ai rien changé à Boot Camp ni à la partition windows.
iMac mi-2007 4 gigots de ram Mac OX X.11.6.
Sinon je me posait la question : CrossOver étant en promo mais vu les avis sur le soft (rien ne fonctionne ou presque en gros), Wine étant indisponible sur mac (et j'ai pas envie de dépenser 20 balles pour rien... je veux bien payer pour quelque chose mais pas sans garanties) et ayant besoin que de quelques logiciels très spécifiques n'existant que sous windows (en gros les quelques softs Legrand dont surtout XL Pro et le logiciel de Michaud pour le calcul de colonne montante) quelqu'un qui a CrossOver pourrait il me dire si ces softs fonctionnent. Ils sont gratuits mais les softs Legrand demandent quelques formalités pour les télécharger, si quelqu'un qui a CrossOver veut bien tester je lui enverrait une version en lien depuis mon serveur par exemple.
Merci.


----------

